# Florida Bay Club, Key Largo - Any owners or fairly recent visitors there?



## Egret1986 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 3-BR unit on hold in RCI for this coming August.  The most recent review here on TUG is 2005.  There are four 2008 reviews on RCI.  The reviews run from terrible to terrific, from would not recommend to best place we've stayed, from poor resort staff to great resort staff.

I am pretty interested due to the location to Bahia Honda State Park and John Pennekamp Coral Reef for snorkeling and Everglades National Park, as well as other mainland southern coastal areas.  We're not looking for a Gold Crown and a lot of resort amenities and activities, so this seems like it might be what we're looking for.


----------



## theo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Some input...*



Egret1986 said:


> I have a 3-BR unit on hold in RCI for this coming August.  The most recent review here on TUG is 2005.  There are four 2008 reviews on RCI.  The reviews run from terrible to terrific, from would not recommend to best place we've stayed, from poor resort staff to great resort staff.
> 
> I am pretty interested due to the location to Bahia Honda State Park and John Pennekamp Coral Reef for snorkeling and Everglades National Park, as well as other mainland southern coastal areas.  We're not looking for a Gold Crown and a lot of resort amenities and activities, so this seems like it might be what we're looking for.



I will be staying there for a week in February and can certainly you give a much more current assessment after that stay a few weeks from now. Meanwhile, following are my own observations based upon a brief stop there last year to check out the facilty while en route to Key West:

(Btw, you do know that August is the *peak* of hurricane season, yes...?)

Florida Bay Club is an older facility, with only about 20 units total. Right off U.S. 1 (the turn is easily missed) at MM 103.5. Locked gate after hours; entry code provided at check-in. There is evidence of, shall we say, some "deferred maintenance", but all in all it's certainly a decent place. Not "Gold Crown" by any stretch of the imagination, but still entirely adequate. Building "A" is closest to U.S. 1 and farthest from the bay. Building "C" is closest to the bay and furthest away from U.S. 1. All units are "townhouse" style, with parking directly beneath the unit and two living levels above. If you accept the exchange and get assigned a specific unit and want me to check out unit location / orientation while on site next month, I'd be glad to do so (just let me know unit info via reply here or via PM before then --- I won't be bringing a computer along).  Furnishings are somewhat dated and perhaps a bit tired but otherwise entirely adequate. It is not unusual for guests to promptly request a recleaning of the carpeting upon check-in. 

There is a (very strong current) "cut" on site, which connects the bay side with the ocean side. The bay side affords some decent kayaking right from the resort (...no, they do not provide or have any kayaks on site) if that is an activity of any interest to you. WiFi on site, at no additional charge.

The on site management appears to essentially consist of a married couple and occasional grounds and housekeeping crew. Manager seems to be neither bursting with energy nor very friendly. Civil and polite, certainly --- just not very gregarious.

Hope some of this is of use or interest to you. If not, I will gladly refund double the price you have paid for this input....


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know anything about that resort, but I just wanted to post a comment about Key Largo.  Please be aware that there is no beach to speak of.  This, in fact, is true of most of the Keys.  They are mangrove islands and there are few nice sandy beaches.  I have been to Bahia Honda State park, and it does have a nice beach.  But most of the keys...despite being surrounded by water...don't have beaches.  I just mention this because it could be quite a disappointment if you are expecting a beach vacation.

Steve


----------



## maggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I think Florida Bay Club may be what you are looking for. I used to own there but sold only because we had more weeks than we could use and it was easy to sell. It is close enough to the Everglades National Park that you can make a day trip up there, plus it is only like five miles from the John Pennekamp park. It is a great location if you like to fish or dive. I think you can kayak in the mangrove swamp at the JP park. If you want to go to Key West, you would probably prefer to spend the night in Key West so you could go to the sunset festivities and see the Cat Man. 

No, it is not the nicest or fanciest place you can stay, but the pool was nice and the units are huge. There are some good restaurants nearby. Lots of fun.


----------



## theo (Jan 23, 2009)

*A minor clarification...*



Steve said:


> ... I just wanted to post a comment about Key Largo.  Please be aware that there is no beach to speak of.



There is a "man made" beach of sorts in Pennecamp S.P. in Key Largo.
That said, however, I readily acknowledge that the phrase "man made" and the word "beach", used together, don't exactly elicit dreams of paradise. 

You are otherwise completely correct about the general absence of "beaches" per se in the Keys, with the noteworthy exceptions of Bahia Honda S.P. and a few nice little spots within in Key West.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks, Theo, Steve and Maggie!*

Yes, I do realize that the week on hold is prime hurricane season, and that the Keys don't have beaches so to speak (except man-made).

I may have to just let this one go for now.  I just saw it pop up yesterday and checking the area, it seemed like what I was looking for as far as having plenty of room (3BR), being in the vicinity of decent snorkeling, kayaking, the Everglades, turqoise waters, etc.  I really want my sons to have the chance to experience some of the things we experienced on our recent trip to the BVIs without having to go the Caribbean.

However, we did want to hold off until 2010 since all over vacations for 2009 were to be drive-to vacations (except for Cocoa Beach for Spring break).  But I have already checked airfares and car rentals and they were both very reasonable.  

I did get a private message about this resort from someone that was there two years ago and it sounds like this resort has the potential to be really great, but that maintenance and care are truly lacking.

I appreciate your input.  Maybe I just need to let this one go and wait until 2010, but keep my eyes open now that I know that the activities we are looking for can be found by staying in the keys.  Summer months are really our only option while the boys are in school.

Thanks again, all!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks, Theo, I look forward to your review when you return!*



theo said:


> I will be staying there for a week in February and can certainly you give a much more current assessment after that stay a few weeks from now. Meanwhile, following are my own observations based upon a brief stop there last year to check out the facilty while en route to Key West:




I appreciate your input!  Have a great trip!


----------



## 123tmp (Dec 26, 2010)

*Thanks (for the Resort Review)*

Hi there

I take it that the review for Florida Bay Club was done by Egret1986 OR is it Theo?. It is very useful and helping us to come to a decision. Thanks! I wish I could write a similar review but then, I am hoping that we can put to use your review as a template and write one.

Merry Christmas and Seasons Greetings!


----------



## theo (Dec 26, 2010)

*For what it's worth...*



123tmp said:


> I take it that the review for Florida Bay Club was done by Egret1986 OR is it Theo?.



Yes, I wrote the 2009 TUG review after a week at Florida Bay Club in February, 2009. In retrospect, after re-reading my review from March, 2009, I was more charitable than the quality of the facility really warranted (7.5 rating was too generous; 6.0 or 6.5 would have been more accurate). We enjoyed ourselves in the area; maybe that enjoyment "skewed" my objectivity when rating the (...somewhat dumpy) FBC facility.

Since that 2009 review, overpaid and underworked FBC manager Jim T. "retired" (...on short notice) and most of the too-long-entrenched Board of Directors were voted out and replaced too. The former BOD President and Treasurer had each been conducting some very questionable business practices and they were finally, even if belatedly, exposed, held accountable and booted out. Current FBC owners with whom I have been in occasional contact since 2009 feel that the new, honest BOD members, who clearly have the best interests of *all* FBC owners at heart, can only bring positive change for the better to the FBC facility.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Any "new" positive changes taking place at Florida Bay Club, anybody?*

I want to be somewhere that has the potential to be warm next Easter (2012) without leaving the US.  I've put a hold on a unit for then.  While we don't require Gold Crown or luxury, I'm hopeful positive things are happening at this "dumpy" place.  It does get higher reviews than a few of the other resorts in that area.

We still have the same interests when this thread was originally started.  

"I am pretty interested due to the location to Bahia Honda State Park and John Pennekamp Coral Reef for snorkeling and Everglades National Park, as well as other mainland southern coastal areas. We're not looking for a Gold Crown and a lot of resort amenities and activities, so this seems like it might be what we're looking for."

I think there's a higher potential for it being warmer then than being up in the Panhandle, which also had a unit for consideration.  But who knows, snorkeling in the Bahamas last Easter was a bit nippy.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 26, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> I want to be somewhere that has the potential to be warm next Easter (2012) without leaving the US.  I've put a hold on a unit for then.... I think there's a higher potential for it being warmer then than being up in the Panhandle, which also had a unit for consideration.  But who knows, snorkeling in the Bahamas last Easter was a bit nippy.



You'll be South of the Bahamas, so perhaps. _Bahia Honda would still be a few hours drive down U.S. 1_.
But IMHO, the Marco Island - Naples are would be a better bet. I grew up in Miami, and would do both, back b4 there were any high-rises on Marco. I find the wide-sandy beaches, warm Gulf waters and the Everglades' Thousand Islands area, to be simply more compelling than the Upper Keys. _Just my 2 cents._


----------

